# Happy Halloween from Monster Scenes®



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Greetings for this haunting season. Enjoy this newest announcement from our favorite deviant, Dr. Deadly. Monster Scenes are coming for you and once you get your hands on them, well...you'll see...

[


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Excellent Poster...How do I get One?
I can almost feel these kits in my hands now...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes, posters coming soon for this and the comic-style teaser ad. A limited number of each will be signed and numbered by artist Jim Craig, through exclusive arrangement with Dencomm.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well Please put me on the list of guys who definitely want these signed prints and posters :thumbsup:...just let me know when and I'm all over it:woohoo:
Mcdee


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

And the cool stuff keeps on coming! :thumbsup:


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Any chance of Vampirella?

If no, another female character to fill in for Vampi?


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

I love it!Put me down for posters.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Poster for me too, please sir!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Me too please!!:woohoo:

Chris.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Thats awesome, great job!


----------



## John DeBlasi (Dec 31, 1999)

Hoo Baby, Poster Me Tooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

WHEN???...oops...didn't mean to shout....just a little excited I guess...I love this kind of swag!!!
Mcdee


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Well heck yeah! That will be a cool one for sure! Add me to the list for a poster!

I love this stuff!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Thanks!

MMM


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Stick me on a poster list! I love artwork just as much as kits! and a VERY COOL AD!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Any word on what the release date for the first three kits is?

RK


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Yeah, I'd like to know when we can find these kits and I'd love a poster also!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Got this Email from Steve (CultTVman) last week...............
Friends......October 22, 2008
The first round of Monster Scenes kits should be in stock next week. They are in the US and we're awaiting them to clear customs and ship out. If you have an order for Dr. Deadly, The Victim, the Giant Insect, or the Monster Scenes Store Display, or any combination of those kits, please go to the following page to submit payment 
Please be patient. It will take us a week to get all the orders in the mail. You will be notified when your order ships. 
Take care!
Steve
......................................................................................................
Got this good news last week...so...if they arrive this week and it takes about a week to ship them out, I should have my first batch with the 'Store display' in 2 weeks :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Jim, great job on the poster, what an eye catcher!


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

Through me...Jim thanks you, Chris! He also wishes to thank everyone that has expressed their kind words and desire to obtain a copy of the poster!

His computer has been down for the past few days...I told him of your kind thoughts...so he asked me to foreward the message.


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

AWESOME POSTER! :thumbsup: So how do we get one?!?


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

AFILMDUDE said:


> AWESOME POSTER! :thumbsup: So how do we get one?!?


Glad you folks are enjoying the ad. The poster will come as an exclusive from Decomm. More details soon...


----------



## John DeBlasi (Dec 31, 1999)

Poster, Poster, Me To, Me To !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I hope I get one!! Better hold me one Dennis!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

*Monster Scenes and Halloween*

HAPPY HALLOWEEN......What a perfect day to make an announcement as to where we can get these ghoul...I mean Cool posters 
Mcdee


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello Monster Scenes friends. OK - here's the skinny on the poster. Dencomm will offer the "Warning" poster (as seen in the intial post in this thread) on the www.dencomm.net site. The poster will measure 18" x 24", will be printed on 100# glossy poster stock, and will be folded just as original hobby shop promotional posters had been. A limited number of these posters will be hand-signed and numbered by artist extraordinaire, Jim Craig.

Pre-orders will be accepted beginning this weekend to allow you collectors an opportunity to get the lowest number possible of the signed edition (collected in a fair "first in, first out" tally). Posters should be available prior to the U.S. Thanksgiving holiday. Suitable for framing? You bet!










See www.dencomm.net this weekend for full details and pre-ordering opportunity. Thanks for your support and Happy Halloween from Monster Scenes!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

This weekend you say....Starting Friday or Saturday??? any particular Time???...
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Cool news, Dennis! Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

The www.dencomm.net site has been updated. Now taking pre-orders for the signed/numbered "Warning" poster. Limited edition of 250 worldwide. I expect to be shipping these by late November. Let me know if there are any questions.

Enjoy!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Done and Done...Got the catalog too...!!! Thanks Dencomm ( Hope I got low numbers )
Mcdee


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Also done!


----------



## John DeBlasi (Dec 31, 1999)

Is it me, why don't I see any poster offer on their site!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah it's just you.....
Sorry couldn't resist that ...because I did the same thing...looking for a poster...
Here's how you find it ...get to the site...Scroll down past the Boxes and you'll see a box saying 'ORDER NOW' beneath it you'll see a bunch of credit cards...click on that tile and your there :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## John DeBlasi (Dec 31, 1999)

Thanks for the tip, but I did that and all that is shown are magnets and a wristband. Maybe they are sold out of posters.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

If you click the Checks and money order tile you're right it doesn't show the posters...if you click the credit card/paypal tile the posters are there... 
Mcdee


----------



## John DeBlasi (Dec 31, 1999)

When I click the credit card/paypal tile I only get Monster Scenes
Canada Box Set, Monster Scenes Dungeon / Animal Pit Box Set, Canadian Instruction Art Magnet Set and Wristband w/Anniversary Backing Card. This is like some bad joke and I'm breaking out in a cold sweat.


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

I think you found the right page...but you have to scroll up-down and all around to find the poster. The web pages are big on the Dencomm site. 

Try again...I think you were already on the correct page.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

*Try This Link*

http://www.dencomm.net/ Hey John try this link and go through the motions...this link works for me
Mcdee


----------



## John DeBlasi (Dec 31, 1999)

Hey guys, I really appreciate all your help, but I still don't have any poster on that page.
I just don't get it. I checked all over the page and clicked on everything possible, but no poster. Is anyone else having this problem?.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Maybe you could try sending DENCOMM an email.

Chris.


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi folks. Sorry for the difficulty some are having. If you've visited the www.dencomm.net site before, please clear your brower's saved files to ensure you can reload the updated pages (otherwise, you'll be viewing old pages your browser has stored from your previous visits). If anyone has troubles and wants to ensure they get posters, drop me a direct line and I'll make sure you'll get however many you want.

Thanks!
Dennis


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

SCORED!! :woohoo:
Thanks DENCOMM- you're the greatest!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.:woohoo:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

John DeBlasi said:


> Hey guys, I really appreciate all your help, but I still don't have any poster on that page.
> I just don't get it. I checked all over the page and clicked on everything possible, but no poster. Is anyone else having this problem?.


Did that work for you John?...Clearing the Browser...? I'm just curious because I'm certainly no computer wiz...if it weren't for my daughter,Beth, this thing would still be in a cardboard box ...
Did you get in touch with Dennis at Dencomm?
Mcdee
PS....Any News on the 2009 Calanders ?


----------



## John DeBlasi (Dec 31, 1999)

No, I still have not been able to see any poster on their site, and I sent them two emails requestion info on ordering a poster, but I have not received any response yet. I have never ever had this much trouble ordering on line before.


----------



## John DeBlasi (Dec 31, 1999)

SUCCESS, SUCCESS, SUCCESS
I just tried again and it's there even the catalog !!!!.
Orders placed, Blood pressure down, everything is beautiful.
Thanks loads for everyone's help !!!!!, you guys are the best !!!!!!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I know Chris (Auroranut) had to Email Dencomm too and got a response...I'm sure you will too John as he's taking them in order of request...
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

John DeBlasi said:


> SUCCESS, SUCCESS, SUCCESS
> I just tried again and it's there even the catalog !!!!.
> Orders placed, Blood pressure down, everything is beautiful.
> Thanks loads for everyone's help !!!!!, you guys are the best !!!!!!!


What did I tell you ...No worries :thumbsup: (although to be honest with you, I did feel your anxiety)....When I first went to order the same thing happened to me...for two solid minutes I couldn't find the poster...My daughter rebooted everything and there it was:thumbsup:...Heart attack averted :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Just a clarification (and bit of good news): the Monster Scenes Dealer's Catalog ships out immediately. Those who have already ordered will likely receive yours this week (international customers might experience an extra day or two lag time for your package to arrive).


----------



## John DeBlasi (Dec 31, 1999)

I know, I know, it's like why can't I see what others see, am I Tommy or something.
But it all worked out in the end after much stress, thanks to you all!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

The Catalog intrigues me...is there info on upcoming Monster Scenes kits...future forecasts??? More cool artwork by Jim Craig??? Can't wait to get my copy!!!
McDee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

WOW...I just clicked on http://www.dencomm.net/ and to my delight you have revamped the site again...and Pow...there's the Warning Poster, staring you down...Man, Dencomm...This Poster is a Must Have Collectible for any Monster Scenes collector :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

You're not wrong Denis!! I hope there's more to follow..

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Just ordered my poster and a wristband! :woohoo:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Good show James!!:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Just ordered my poster and catalog! Wish you guys sold just the display! I'd buy that too!

MMM


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

CultTVman sells the display in his Hobby Shop.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Yea but that also includes the pre-painted kits too! I was looking for just the cardboard display...I can paint them myself!

MMM


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You can't buy just the cardboard part. But you can make one yourself! (wink wink). I had made a fake store display type display a while ago. Its not too hard...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

But I don't want to make my own cardboard display......I want the REAL DEAL and I just got word from CultTVman that it's on it's way:woohoo:
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

McDee, every time I see one of your posts I can't help but think of ABBOTT & COSTELLO MEET FRANKENSTEIN...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

.Tanks...I Tink...HEEEYYYY AAABBBOTT !!!:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes, that was meant as a compliment! 
"Mr. Talbot, you're awful silly to call me up just to have your dog talk to me!"


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh...a woise guy eh?...why I oughtta...Hey wait a minute did I hear something about Easter Eggs??? Where pray tell would one begin to look for such a tempting tidbit ? 
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

In Peter Cottontail's Easter basket...


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

OK - back on topic. The dencomm.net site has been redesigned to be more browser friendly. Please refresh your browser and/or delete temporary internet files if you're having trouble seeing the new design. Let me know if you encounter any difficulties. This redesigned page will serve as the basis for more information about Monster Scenes, new pages being added soon. See the link to learn more about artist Jim Craig -- that's ready now.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

The site is looking good...www.dencomm.net :thumbsup:
I check on it frequently to see if there are any updates 
Mcdee


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

the site looks great Dencomm..... and so does the catalog. Can't wait to see the poster up close and personal!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Much better for my old browser.
Not nearly as stretched.
And it looks a lot more user friendly.

Great job!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Any news on the 2009 Calendars ? 2008 is on the wane...and nothing but another Dencomm MS...TS...or PS calendar will take its' place...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

The redesigned site is VERY browser-friendly! Nice job, Dennis! :thumbsup:


----------

